

Ask HN: What Are Some Good DART Tutorials To Get Started? - jlteran

I want to get started with DART, but I am not sure where to even begin. I have 3+ years experience with Java and about 3+ months playing around with JavaScript. I have not fully gotten a grasp of Javascript which is why I want to learn DART, and perhaps my knowledge of Java will help!
======
cedricd
My friend Kevin recently did a hangout describing how to do an HTML5 game in
DART. It's probably worth a quick look.
<https://plus.google.com/+dartlang/posts/7pbKH7bZxkL>

